# Lawyer recommendations please



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

I would be extremely grateful if anyone could recommend a good, pro active, competent, English speaking lawyer in the vicinity of Miranda do Corvo/Penela/Ansiao. PMs please as I don't want to break any forum rules. It would be for buying property, will making and any other lawyer-type needs.
Conversely, anyone to avoid would be brilliant.
TIA to all.


----------

